# UK, Chester - Games Club



## paz

We have a weekly games club in Chester city centre. It takes place every Monday night, approx. 18:30-23:00, at *the Forest House* on Love Street (map *here*). There is a variety of RPGs and board games played every week, with something for everyone. New gamers are welcome, but under 18s please post on our forum first.

There is much more information on our web site at *http://chestergames.co.uk*.

If you have any questions, please feel free to post here, or on our *forum*, or contact me directly.


----------



## paz

We have a session as normal on 18th December 2006. The next session after that will be on 8th January 2007.


----------



## Karimere

*Thanks*

Hi Paz

Thanks for the info, unfortunately Monday is not a good noght due to other commitments

If things change, I will let you know

Many thanks

Karimere


----------



## BeholderBurger

Hey guys. I live in Runcorn and run a D&D 3.5 game with 4 others. Two of us have played loads of games and are interested in joining any group you have.


----------



## paz

I've edited the first post with updated info, and I'm giving it a bump for good measure.


----------



## paz

A quick bump to highlight our new location in the first post.


----------



## paz

Another bump, to make people aware that we have moved back to our original location.


----------



## paz

A bump to highlight our change of venue - the first post in the thread has been updated with the correct information.


----------



## paz

Another bump, as we have changed location again (for the better!) - the first post has been updated.


----------



## paz

Another bump, as our previous location has closed down, so we've moved again. However, again, it's for the better - the first post has been updated.


----------

